# Best Sunscreen for Oily/Acne-Prone skin?



## Fatimah

I'm helping my younger sister pick out a sunscreen, most sunscreens are too greasy for her and end up breaking her out...Btw, from what I've read, most sunscreens in the market today don't provide sufficient protection from UVA rays (the one that's responsible for premature aging and hyperpigmentation), and only work against UVB rays. Anyways, I gave her my Loreal sunscreen with Mexoryl (my HG!!) to try, and it made her whole face itch and shiny




...any suggestions anyone? I really need to get her to start using sunscreen, especially since she's started on BP and BHA treatments...things could go worse for her if she doesn't start using sunscreen while on those!


----------



## magosienne

if she's on meds, i suggest she uses a high SPF sunscreen. then reach for good brands, Clarins, Vichy, La Roche Posay... the kind you tend to get in a pharmacy, not a supermarket because those clearly aren't the best.

the one i use and am certain is non comedogenic is one from La Roche Posay called "Anthelios fluide extrÃªme". it won't grease your face unless you put a lot on, it's milky so you really don't need much product and it won't clog your pores. it's also absorbed quite easily by the skin. they have SPF 20, 40 and 50 versions.

they also have a stick for your lips, quite good but it makes them white lol.

anyway, i hate sunscreens on my face and it's the only one i can use. i also know that brand provides a great UVA&amp;UVB sunscreen (they claim to protect against the whole range of UV rays).

by the way you mention Mexoryl, this one contains it too



(well, LRP is owned by l'orÃ©al).


----------



## monniej

i'm oily, acne prone with sensitive skin. i love my sun screen, but it may be too much for your younger sister. it's also anti aging and i'm not sure how old she is, but i wonder if she really needs that on top of everything else she's using right now. in any case, my sunscreen is anti aging moisturizing complex with spf15 by derma e. please keep in mind that i'm 49.

derma e Bodycare Products


----------



## Fatimah

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if she's on meds, i suggest she uses a high SPF sunscreen. then reach for good brands, Clarins, Vichy, La Roche Posay... the kind you tend to get in a pharmacy, not a supermarket because those clearly aren't the best.
the one i use and am certain is non comedogenic is one from La Roche Posay called "Anthelios fluide extrÃªme". it won't grease your face unless you put a lot on, it's milky so you really don't need much product and it won't clog your pores. it's also absorbed quite easily by the skin. they have SPF 20, 40 and 50 versions.

they also have a stick for your lips, quite good but it makes them white lol.

anyway, i hate sunscreens on my face and it's the only one i can use. i also know that brand provides a great UVA&amp;UVB sunscreen (they claim to protect against the whole range of UV rays).

by the way you mention Mexoryl, this one contains it too



(well, LRP is owned by l'orÃ©al).

That's cool, I'll be switching to LRP's Anthelios when I run out of my Loreal UV Perfect Advanced Fluid Protector...It's only marketed in East Asia I think (got them on a trip) and is not available here in the ME, sadly.... Goshdarnit...it's tinted too, and has an SPF of 50 and PA+++...I love it to death...I got myself enough tubes of it to last me another 6 months, it's much cheaper than Anthelios but works great (not for those with oily skin though), they share the same basic ingredients (Meroxyl) for maximum UV protection...I'll definately get her to try Anthelios soon though since she hated mine, I'm keeping my fingers crossed...I hope to goodness she finds her sunscreen match with it.

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm oily, acne prone with sensitive skin. i love my sun screen, but it may be too much for your younger sister. it's also anti aging and i'm not sure how old she is, but i wonder if she really needs that on top of everything else she's using right now. in any case, my sunscreen is anti aging moisturizing complex with spf15 by derma e. please keep in mind that i'm 49. 
derma e Bodycare Products

My sister is 19, thanks for the suggestion...she needs a sunscreen real bad at the moment, she gets really lazy with them LOL, much like I used to hate them when I used to have really oily skin as a teen...used to skip wearing them and just go for compact powders with SPF instead.


----------



## Kathy

Here's some other threads on this subject which might help.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+for+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+for+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+for+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+for+oily+skin


----------



## magosienne

i hope she'll find something she'll like



and don't worry, it took me two years and the return of the dreaded september pizza face to understand sunscreen wasn't optional for me, that and the fact i tend to burn quickly under the sun lol. try to picture in your mind a burnt pizza





try to make her understand she really needs to be serious about her sunscreen, just because UVA and UVB are responsible for skin aging, and because skin cancer is IMO the only cancer you can avoid by following a simple measure.


----------



## tint

Sofina Perfect UV SPF 50

This is the most perfect sunscreen i've ever used. It goes on smooth without coating my face in a nasty white film, it's dries pretty matte so it's not oily at all, it's a high SPF without being greasy and thick, and its perfect as a primer is you're using foundation and makeup.


----------



## ViolentFemme84

I wear sunblock every day. I have slightly oily skin and live in Dubai, so it get's REALLY hot and humid. The one I like is Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Spf 55. So far it works really well for me. I just buff a little pressed powder on top for extra measure



Hope that helps!


----------



## Kuuipo

If you are using anything other than titanium and zinc, you need to apply the sunscreen every two hours-because sunscreens degrade with light and heat. They also bring reactive oxygen species type free radicals (ros) below the surface of your skin and do more harm than help. Higher SPF will not make a difference. Also, Meroxyl is a potential tetrogen (meaning it will be found in trace amounts in your ovum and has the potential for birth defects) and a potential carcinogen-which is why the FDA was reticent to approve it.

I'm using Blue Lizard Suncream. It's noncomedogenic and it costs twelve fifty for a bottle-and there are no harmful chemicals in it.


----------



## FearlessBunny

My skin gets really oily in summer and I used neutrogena ultra sheer dry touch sunblock.


----------



## Kuuipo

I hope you are applying Neutrogena Dry touch every two hours. The Cosmetic Data Safety Base rated it one of the worst sunscreens on the market health wise.


----------



## peachface

Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope you are applying Neutrogena Dry touch every two hours. The Cosmetic Data Safety Base rated it one of the worst sunscreens on the market health wise. What do you recommend? I have a dry/combination skin and my forehead breaks out when I wear certain products. I think Neutrogena made me break out when I tried it. I use a moisturizer with spf 15 right now but I need something with higher spf for my upcoming trip... but I don't know what...


----------



## JennBee

Originally Posted by *hatenjeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif personally i'd recommend a high end retail product rather than drugstore brands, i'd say Dr.Brandt Sunscreen either Tinted or No Tint, his products are clearly one of the best DDF also has a GREAT one for acne prone skin and it's also mattifying It must be nice to have $30 to spend on four ounces of sunscreen, but something more affordable would be better.




Are there any cheaper or lower-end sunscreens that do a really good job for the same purpose as the original topic?





Maybe I'll start a new topic... heh, sorry.


----------



## unknown88

I'd recommend Invisible Zinc Face &amp; Body SPF30+

Today Tonight, an Australian show, did a review of the best sunscreens prior to summer and found this to be one of the best ones.

Forgot to mention that I purchased it but have yet to use it due to the crazy summer we have had here in Australia (it was raining half of this summer).


----------



## warpaintress

I've always had a hard time with sunscreens, lots of alergic reactions, hives, yuck. About 9 years ago a friend of mine introduced me to the Clarins sunscreens, and to date they are the only ones that don't give me all the nasty side effects. They are all micornized mineral filters (titanium dioxide, zinc), not chemical blocks (which are now being tested for causing non-sun related skin cancer, yum). On a daily basis I use the UV Plus SPF 40 Protective Dayscreen, which not only protects from UVA and UVB, it's the only one that protects from infared rays (artifical lighting, like your office probably has) and it contains the anti-pollution protection too. Five drops does one face, and it has the texture of water, seriously. Great matte finish too. Yes it's $39 a bottle, but that bottle lasts me at least 6 months! This one is for intermitent daily exposure (like driving in your car on the way to work or sitting outside for twenty minutes on your break).

My sunblock (for extended times in direct sun) is the Clarins Sun Wrinkle Control SPF 30 because I have fair skin and can burn easily. Block should be re-applied every 3 hours, especially because we are usually more active at the times when we use a block (running around Disneyland, going to the beach, playing a baseball game) and sweat will eventually wash away some of your protection.


----------



## magosienne

thanks for the reviews, i've never tried any Clarins sunscreen. the bottle is expensive here, but i might give it a try once i've finished my La Roche Posay.


----------



## Pomander_

I was going to recommend Clarins too. My mom gave me their UV Plus day screen, which is smooth and weightless and doesn't smell gross. It is a little pricey, but it's the only sunscreen that didn't make me break out. It's so light I can put it on top of my makeup and it doesn't get all screwed up.


----------



## Intobeauty

Try dewydefense You get this tinted coverage and no white residue and it looks flawless IMO


----------



## jeno

try sunsense daily face matt fomula its an oil free base and suitable for acne prone skin you should find at the pharmacy. they sell it here in bahrain so im guessing they should have it saudi as well.


----------



## lapuce

I fell in love with PX new sunscreen "All weather friend " SPF 40.I have oily skin and psoriasis.This sunscreen is so light.My skin literally drinks it.It doesn't smell, doesn't make your face all shiny and leaves no white cast.

It's a winner


----------



## alka1

Definitely _Paula's Choice Ultra-Light Weightless Finish SPF 30 Sunscreen Spray_. Because it's in liquid form there is less probability of causing breakouts. It's light and even works great under makeup.


----------



## KnowHow

I use "Superdefense Triple Action Moisturizer SPF 25" by Clinique for Combination/Oily skin type. Doesn't cause breakouts, doesn't sting, feels light. I like that it slightly moisturizes and firms too.


----------



## raindancer

Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you are using anything other than titanium and zinc, you need to apply the sunscreen every two hours-because sunscreens degrade with light and heat. They also bring reactive oxygen species type free radicals (ros) below the surface of your skin and do more harm than help. Higher SPF will not make a difference. Also, Meroxyl is a potential tetrogen (meaning it will be found in trace amounts in your ovum and has the potential for birth defects) and a potential carcinogen-which is why the FDA was reticent to approve it. 
Where did you hear that Mexoryl is a potential tetrogen and carcinogen? From what I read, Mexoryl is at least mostly photostable--it doesn't degrade with light and heat. Thanks!


----------



## purpleRain

I use Vichy sunscreen. The best I found till now.


----------



## dixiewolf

I use Coppertone Faces everyday. Most other sunscreens are smel.ly or greasy on me


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *raindancer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Where did you hear that Mexoryl is a potential tetrogen and carcinogen? From what I read, Mexoryl is at least mostly photostable--it doesn't degrade with light and heat. Thanks!

I never heard about that either, on the contrary i thought mexoryl was supposed to be better in a way than titanium and zinc, and yes it's photostable.


----------



## gommiebears

Why not try Peter Roth Thomas Mineral Sunscreen Powder? I would transfer the contents into a jar because the original container leaks, especially in a purse.


----------



## GirlPaint.com

Skinceuticals! Period. Their sunscreens are cosmetically elegant, oil-free, effective...in a word: wonderful.


----------



## Shamma

I recommend uriage sunscreen for combination to oily skin. it matifies the skin and will not make your sister's face shiny. it is light and more like liquid than cream. i am using it right now and it works for me. and it smells nice


----------



## ladykingel

skinceuticals is what i use too...but it is so expensive that i reviewed the chemicals and now i use a zinc based cream that is a generic one in the baby department from kroger food store...much cheaper. zinc is a great sunscreen-lifeguards use it...not the best looking but cool in its own way....skinc sinks in well.


----------



## rubyrhodes

Go for a reputed brand, and a cream that has an SPF level of 20 or higher. You need to realize that the effect of any sun cream would be last for upto 3 to 4 hours max, so if she is out a lot, then she needs to apply it regularly throughout the day.


----------



## seuseu

I use Shiseido smooth sunscreen in spf 38. It doesn't break me out and is a very good primer.


----------



## Hypercool

i have a combination skin ,, acne prone sometimes,,,

i love SHESIEDO sunscreen ,, its not shiny and it gives my face a beautiful glow ..

why dont u jst try it or ask for a sample before buying ..

good luck


----------



## igor

n


----------



## alekhya

i am alekhya 20f .i had a completely oily face.after getting fresh also with mins it will starts getting oily . even though i stay in home my face becomming completely oily .when i move out side it will be completely oily and if do make up means it will also turns into oily and becomes damn bag.thats why not able to do make up also can u suggest me which SUNSCREAM lotion of SPF will suit me and and due to this oily face im getting lots of pimples and my face becoming dark day by day.and which type or foundation will suits me.plz help me .i will be waiting for the reply


----------



## Claudia7

HI!

Im 21..

I have a very oily face all the seasons.. Wot wil b the suitable sunscreen for my face? Does Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch help me? As far i havnt used any powder or creams...


----------



## aschatha89

Honestly...I used to have Oily/Acne prone skin for years. No solution right? wrong! My mother in law introduced me to this Japanese skin care company she randomly found years ago that she swears by. Since I use all the expensive designer stuff I kinda shrugged her off for 6 months or so until she sent me home with samples...WOW. I wish I had known about this company...DHC is their name. They have literally changed my life! My skin is now perfect...not dry, not oily...clean and clear all day long! soft as a babies butt! the impossible made to possible! and their hair care is AMAZING...I had dry damaged, over dyed, over flat ironed hair...and now my hair looks like a shampoo commercial everyday. We have NOTHING in the states that compares to this...All of my friends and family converted. we're happy campers with DHC! you guys should check them out!

You have to order online but they will let you try a product for a week or two and you can send it back if you dont like it..but you will! All products are highly rated. They dont break you out either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone wants to try them...they can put my customer number in at the end of their order to get a 10% off and triple points towards free fullsize products of their choice - which is awesome! (deleted per Terms of Service)

www.dhccare.com 

read all the reviews and check out their best sellers...This company blows estee lauder, clinique, proactive out of the water!


----------

